# Japanese Horror



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I take a liking to Asian films expecially their horror films. I love the film Uzamaki, my advice see it! It is just disturbing on so many levels yet awsome. Think of all the ways someone can die with a spiral... Uzamaki refers to spiral. There is one scene were a guy gets in a spiral stretched out and disgusting lol... But so cool. You guys have to check it out.

Anyway I wonder if anyone is into Japanese Horror? You noticed alot of American film directors are taking in Japanese Horror films in some cases distroying it such as Ringu aka The Ring. But I still think they are great films.


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

I'm very much into Jap horror, although I thought Uzamaki wasn't good at all. I like Ichi the Killer, Ringu, Audition, Versus, Battle Royale, Suicide Club, and Dark Water. Tetsuo the Iron Man is awesome as well. I need more Jap horror movies! Hopefully I'll pick some up next convention I go to!!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I am going to an anime convention. I am sure I can find something on horror there. I also like anime horror like Bio Hunter, Darkside Blues and Vampire Hunter D. I watch pretty much alot of anime horror films some of which I never could figure out the name. They always played them late at night on encore. lol... I also like Psycho Diver which was cool... Petshop of Horrors is another good one. I am just into anything gore related. I like Ringu and Battle Royalle. I have seen other's here and there and never was disappointed by them. Uzamaki is way better in the manga version then the movie but I liked the movie though.


----------

